# Women trespassing on railroad bridge in Indiana



## stlouielady (Jul 29, 2014)

These two women are very, very lucky to be alive. I saw this on a local newstation today, but it happened in Indiana. Sorry about the ad at the beginning of the video.

http://www.kmov.com/news/talkers/Wow-Women-narrowly-escape-death-after-trespassing-on-Ind-railroad-tracks-269097681.html?can=n

I also just realized that this happened in early July, so I hope that it hasn't already been discussed. If so, I apologize, and please go ahead and remove this post.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 29, 2014)

Could they have pressed against the side to avoid getting hit?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 29, 2014)

I saw it on the NBC National News tonight.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 29, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Could they have pressed against the side to avoid getting hit?


No sides to this bridge. Only other option would be to jump into the water below. A 80 foot drop.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 30, 2014)

The media got something right for once at least here in Philly.. They called them trespassers.. About time!


----------



## railiner (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I saw it on both the local and national tv news. Strange that it occurred on July 10th, and only made it onto the news, yesterday....

Perhaps the railroad just released the video from their locomotive in an effort to warn other trespasser's against attempting something similar...

I only hope its publicity doesn't have the opposite effect, and encourage other fool's into something similar...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 30, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> The media got something right for once at least here in Philly.. They called them trespassers.. About time!


You're still in Philly? Thought you were in Norfolk.



railiner said:


> Yes, I saw it on both the local and national tv news. Strange that it occurred on July 10th, and only made it onto the news, yesterday....
> 
> Perhaps the railroad just released the video from their locomotive in an effort to warn other trespasser's against attempting something similar...
> 
> I only hope its publicity doesn't have the opposite effect, and encourage other fool's into something similar...


I agree, a lot of people might think it's cool, like train vandals do, or people trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2014)

As I commented on the BookFaces, somewhere, Darwin is shaking his head and muttering "I'll get them next time"...


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > I only hope its publicity doesn't have the opposite effect, and encourage other fool's into something similar...
> ...


i hope people don't think they can just lay down between the rails and let the train pass over them!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 30, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Especially along Amtrak lines. The front of the P42 is really low.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 30, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> i hope people don't think they can just lay down between the rails and let the train pass over them!


Well, that would seem to be a logical conclusion to reach after watching this video. Apparently you can do this and walk (okay, run) away with

little more than a stubbed toe and Johnny Law on your trail. Ain't gonna be any Amtrak P42's coming across that bridge anytime soon, so that

part is fine.

Personally, I think I'd take my chances jumping off rather than setting myself up for potentially getting smushed. Without knowing the girth

or head circumference of these women, we don't know for sure whether we would escaped as unscathed as they did. So, I don't think I'm

going to try to replicate this incident.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jul 30, 2014)

Elsewhere in the world, there are idiots who have tried doing this "stunt" *on purpose* and survived to tell the tale. I can't stress enough, but *PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD AND EVERYTHING DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd8zMArQYDU

(Apologies. Poor quality video)


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmm, a chief difference seems to be that in India the train makes no attempt to stop.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 30, 2014)

If you really skinny and the rails are fairly high and the ties are not plate cut, this will probably work, but do you really want to bet your life on it? If you look closely at a freight diesel, they are as low to the track as the Amtrak diesels, so that will really make no difference. One difference is that after the engines go past there is normally more space under freight cars than their is under passenger cars. Conversely, there is also the possibility of things dangling from freight cars. The various gouges you see in the tops of ties that align with the track were not put there on purpose, but by things dangling that should not have been. Hence, if you do manage to get caught, lie with your feet toward the train, not your head.


----------



## caravanman (Aug 1, 2014)

Reminds me of my first visit to India in 1983, we were invited by a gent to visit his home, near Badami, and the "route" was to walk across a rail only bridge, stepping from tie to tie... you could see the river below! We were "assured" there were no trains due!

Ed


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 1, 2014)

George Harris said:


> If you really skinny and the rails are fairly high and the ties are not plate cut, this will probably work, but do you really want to bet your life on it? If you look closely at a freight diesel, they are as low to the track as the Amtrak diesels, so that will really make no difference. One difference is that after the engines go past there is normally more space under freight cars than their is under passenger cars. Conversely, there is also the possibility of things dangling from freight cars. The various gouges you see in the tops of ties that align with the track were not put there on purpose, but by things dangling that should not have been. Hence, if you do manage to get caught, lie with your feet toward the train, not your head.


Also some bridges have those things between the rails to prevent the train from derailing.


----------

